# HVAC Testing panels



## rsaunders (Jan 24, 2013)

Does anyone have a pic of a HVAC testing control panel. You see these in Trade schools alot for training new techs. I am building a couple of them for training purposes. I am doing one for Gas Furnaces, Straight cooling and electric heat. Need some ideas or sites to go to.

Thanks ahead of time,
Robin


----------

